# Vortex update.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I thought I would post an update on my Vortex since the project is almost complete. All that I need to do to complete it is complete the project is the drillium project on my KCNC cassette, install the titanium Chris King crown race, Thanks Madcow! And as the brake Power Cordz cables when the become available. 

Do you think I should replace the rear tubular with the Vittoria Crono Evo CS I have on the front since it will drop the weight another 93 grams? 

Here is my updated parts list: 

Frame: 1997 Litespeed Vortex Size 59 
Fork: 2005 Easton EC-90Sl straight leg 
Headset: Chris King 1” soom to have a titanium crown race 
Headset Spacers: 10mm carbon 
Stem: Ritchey 4-Axis tuned with titanium bolts 
Computer: Polar CS100. 
Handlebar: Zipp SL. 
Handlebar Tape: Deda cork. 
Handlebar plugs: BTP carbon 
Cables: QBP Housing, Power Cordz shift cables and Campy brake cables. 
Saddle: Ax Lightness Apollo 
Seatpost: New Ultimate 
Seatpost clamp: M2Racer. 
Skewers: M2Racer quick release 
Front Derailleur: 2004 Campagnolo Record 10 tuned 
Rear Derailleur: 2004 Campagnolo Record 10 tuned 
Shift & Brake Levers: Campagnolo Record 10 Ultra with BTP carbon clamps 
Crank Set: THM Stronglight CT-2 175 
Bottom Bracket: Token 872CT with hybrid cermic bearings. 
Crank bolts: FSA M15 Alloy 
Cassette: KCNC 11-23 alloy 
Chain: KMC X10SL 
Brakes: Zero Gravity 
Wheelset: American Classic carbon tubulars 38mm rims 18 spoke front 24 rear Sapim C-Xray spokes 
Tires: Vittria Crono Evo CS front. Continental Sprinter rear 
Bottle: Cages: BTP 10 gram carbon with Alloy bolts X 2 
Pedals: M2Racer Orb II


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Mmmmmmmm. Tasty. Nice color scheme.:thumbsup: The AC wheels......aren't those built w/ 303 rims, the non-pimpled...er....dimpled flavor?

Evo CS's? Man, around here those would need to be changed every week. I've been using CX's and have recently tried the KS's.

Me likes the lack of decals on the bike. It's kind of surprising given that the last words anyone would choose to describe the way you dress for nights out on the town would be "subtle," "tasteful," "not whorish.":wink:


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alienator said:


> Mmmmmmmm. Tasty. Nice color scheme.:thumbsup: The AC wheels......aren't those built w/ 303 rims, the non-pimpled...er....dimpled flavor?
> 
> Evo CS's? Man, around here those would need to be changed every week. I've been using CX's and have recently tried the KS's.
> 
> Me likes the lack of decals on the bike. It's kind of surprising given that the last words anyone would choose to describe the way you dress for nights out on the town would be "subtle," "tasteful," "not whorish.":wink:


Your are correct on the 303 of the non-blemished variety.

Well you should know how it tis. A gentleman on the cycle and a tart on the street. Nothing like some strapless dress in white silk to show off those shorn and tan cyclists legs. It also highlights the scars.

The CS works great so far. I just mounted it Thursday and put 170 miles on this weekend and I was very impressed with it's performance. I wrote a review on it over at the crazy bovines website since he requested that I be one of his reviewers.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Wohow. Looks like a sleeper. Great job juan!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

omniviper said:


> Wohow. Looks like a sleeper. Great job juan!



Yeah.....too bad, though, that he dumped all that dosh into all those fragile, lightweight parts that aren't likely to last more than a few weeks or make him go any faster. I can't believe JMT actually fell for all the marketing crap about lightweight parts. Jeez, how gullible can a guy get? If he had any sense, he would have bought himself a nice, steel lugged bike with 7 speed Ultegra, 700x32 tires on wheels that are laced 40r 4x and 36f 3x. If he had any sense at all, he'd know that good bikes weigh at least 21 lbs.

Jeez.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> I thought I would post an update on my Vortex since the project is almost complete. All that I need to do to complete it is complete the project is the drillium project on my KCNC cassette, install the titanium Chris King crown race, Thanks Madcow! And as the brake Power Cordz cables when the become available.
> 
> Do you think I should replace the rear tubular with the Vittoria Crono Evo CS I have on the front since it will drop the weight another 93 grams?
> 
> ...


Wait a second...
You're from central IL, right?
Do you happen to ride PCC rides?
-estone2


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

been following juan's weight saving posts for a while and it does seem he has the moolah to burn. So, I really can't comment rather than say that he's a hardcore weenie


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

estone2 said:


> Wait a second...
> You're from central IL, right?
> Do you happen to ride PCC rides?
> -estone2


Yes I do.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Juanmoretime said:


> Yes I do.


We've ridden together!
15 y/o, Uni Teacher's son, 21.5 pound bike
Man, that bike is beautiful btw.
-estone2


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Jmt: despite the very disturbing fact that alienator apparently apparently knows your wardrobe intimately, your bike just gets nicer and nicer. Beautiful. :thumbsup: 

I like the fact that really work on it and upgrade it, rather than going with the new frame thing every other year.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

cadence90 said:


> Jmt: despite the very disturbing fact that alienator apparently apparently knows your wardrobe intimately, your bike just gets nicer and nicer. Beautiful. :thumbsup:
> 
> I like the fact that really work on it and upgrade it, rather than going with the new frame thing every other year.


Absolutely not disturbing, Alienator has impeccable taste and was very helpful in selecting both lingerie and leather goods.

I have ridden many frames and none have come even close to the fit and ride of the Vortex. For me, Litespeed had the formula 100% correct. Even at it's current weight I strive for durability and longevity of parts. I added some weight back on with the saddle and going to oversized bars. The 42 gram M2Racer saddle I broke and the AX Lightness Apollo just fits so much better than anything else I have ever ridden including the C64 that I has such an affection for. The oversized bars I think will add a degree of confidence over the standard size carbon bar I had on it previously. I think there is just a time to replace a component since the Kesterl EMS SL was over three years old.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> Absolutely not disturbing, Alienator has impeccable taste and was very helpful in selecting both lingerie and leather goods.
> 
> I have ridden many frames and none have come even close to the fit and ride of the Vortex. For me, Litespeed had the formula 100% correct. Even at it's current weight I strive for durability and longevity of parts. I added some weight back on with the saddle and going to oversized bars. The 42 gram M2Racer saddle I broke and the AX Lightness Apollo just fits so much better than anything else I have ever ridden including the C64 that I has such an affection for. The oversized bars I think will add a degree of confidence over the standard size carbon bar I had on it previously. I think there is just a time to replace a component since the Kesterl EMS SL was over three years old.


I bet you two look just swell riding together, like mother like daughter.

Yes, you have always had a great eye in selecting light but durable parts. It's been cool to see the bike evolve. How do you like the Zipp bars? I had Newton OS bars and I liked the stiffness but hated where the bulge was located. Now I have EMS Pro SL and I love them (and I weigh a lot more than your sickly 3.5%!) Why 3 years on your EMS? I see/feel nothing wrong w/mine and they're older than that.


----------



## Scuzzo (Jul 21, 2006)

GOD JUST RIDE THE THING! geesh


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

cadence90 said:


> I bet you two look just swell riding together, like mother like daughter.
> 
> Yes, you have always had a great eye in selecting light but durable parts. It's been cool to see the bike evolve. How do you like the Zipp bars? I had Newton OS bars and I liked the stiffness but hated where the bulge was located. Now I have EMS Pro SL and I love them (and I weigh a lot more than your sickly 3.5%!) Why 3 years on your EMS? I see/feel nothing wrong w/mine and they're older than that.


I really like the Zipps. The shape is very similar to the Kestrels with the exception of the bottom drop, the straight section isn't as long although long enough for me. I took of the EMS since I really wanted to go to the oversized bar. The old one was donated to a weight weenie experiment being done by Ruesports. You could ride them for a much longer time.

To Scuzzo, I do ride and will have over 7,000 miles by the year end and that was without riding the month of January due to a ruptered achilles tendon.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Nice bike Juan.*



Juanmoretime said:


> I really like the Zipps. The shape is very similar to the Kestrels with the exception of the bottom drop, the straight section isn't as long although long enough for me. I took of the EMS since I really wanted to go to the oversized bar. The old one was donated to a weight weenie experiment being done by Ruesports. You could ride them for a much longer time.
> 
> To Scuzzo, I do ride and will have over 7,000 miles by the year end and that was without riding the month of January due to a ruptered achilles tendon.


Sorry to hear about your ankle.Had a friend go through the same thing.He said when it went,it felt like a shotgun blast to the ankle.I've been battling tendonitis of the achilles tendon myself. Seems like I get over one problem with the run and then another rears its head. Are you still running?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> I bet you two look just swell riding together, like mother like daughter.


Riding bareback, no less.


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I really like the Zipps. The shape is very similar to the Kestrels with the exception of the bottom drop, the straight section isn't as long although long enough for me. I took of the EMS since I really wanted to go to the oversized bar. The old one was donated to a weight weenie experiment being done by Ruesports. You could ride them for a much longer time.
> 
> To Scuzzo, I do ride and will have over 7,000 miles by the year end and that was without riding the month of January due to a ruptered achilles tendon.


Jmt: You were off only one month? I thought those injuries took forever to heal?


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

alienator said:


> Riding bareback, no less.


Yep. Mrs. and Ms. JuanAlien Godiva.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

cadence90 said:


> Jmt: You were off only one month? I thought those injuries took forever to heal?


Well, JMT isn't like the other boys in the trailer park. If you wanna see what I mean, watch the 7th episode from the first season of *The X-Files*.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

cadence90 said:


> Jmt: You were off only one month? I thought those injuries took forever to heal?


The injury happened on December 9th and I was able to start to spin easy on the bike in February it took until Mid April, right before I went down to the Tour de Geogria, before I was relatively pain free. I spent 6 weeks off the bike and it was a minor rupture not a complete tear.

Spindawg, still lacing them up and getting the runs in but only about 30 miles a week right now until the weather turns to garbage and then I will up my running miles. I can only handle about 45 minutes at a time on the rollers.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

What happend to the M2 Racer saddle? Man that sucks!

What stem are you using? The only WW aproved 31.8 stem I now of is the Syntace F119.

i was thinking of going to overise, but until Extralite makes a 31.8 stem it's a no go. Why would I give up my sub 90g 100mm stem .

I just wish the Syntace was not s spindily looking...


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

DIRT BOY said:


> What happend to the M2 Racer saddle? Man that sucks!
> 
> What stem are you using? The only WW aproved 31.8 stem I now of is the Syntace F119.
> 
> ...


The Ritchey 4-Axis in the 110mm is 115 grams tuned with titanium bolts. It's 11 grams more than the WCS was with titaniu bolts but I wanted the oversized bars and I feel the 4-Axis is a better designed clamp for carbon bars. 


Here is what happened to the m2: http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=18569&highlight=m2racer

I posted the info on my bike on your website and enail you the pictures.


----------

